# Atlanta Stove Works



## dncjmom (Jun 21, 2013)

My husband bought a cabin with an Atlanta Stove Works Model 240 Homesteader. Unfortunately we are struggling to get insurance do to lack of information on the stove. Is there any way to find out what the manufacturing instillation requirements are? Or where to locate a manual on the stove?? Thanks for any help!


----------



## begreen (Jun 21, 2013)

That may be a challenge. I believe they went out of business a long while ago. Is there a clearances label on the back of the stove? If no info on the back of the stove it might be better to replace it with a more modern stove. US Stove still makes circulator stoves if a fire view is not important.

https://www.usstove.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=310


----------

